# Be Careful Out There



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

How many things were done wrong in this short video? It had to hurt, really, really bad!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=27&v=5FxqB9CPeJ0


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Ouch. I noticed the person in the background didn't even react; they just stood there with arms crossed and looked as the guy was pretty much knocked out.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Ouch. I noticed the person in the background didn t even react; they just stood there with arms crossed and looked as the guy was pretty much knocked out.
> 
> - Rayne


Yeh, the text for the video says "He had to go to the hospital to be treated to a concussion, broken nose and broken bones in the area around his eyebrow.". My guess is that the student who took the video and then put it on You Tube will probably not get a great grade for the course.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Seemed to me he sped it up when he should have slowed it down, full face sheild might have helped


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The only thing missing in the video is "Hold my beer and watch this …"


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

That hurt just looking at it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

He lost it at the tailstock. The blank could have had an angle to the live center, and only had about 50% holding there. Could also have had a creeping tailstock.

When I turn up my speed, if it rattles like this did, I turn it back down until the rattle stops. Then I proceed.

Did anyone notice the guy hiding behind the band saw?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## yvrdennis (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd say two:

1. Turning too fast. When a workpiece comes off the lathe it should fall down not fly up into your face.

2. A face shield would have helped, but something that big would probably still have hurt pretty bad.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

he said slow it down but you can see it was going faster good teacher :<))


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> he said slow it down but you can see it was going faster good teacher :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Actually, I think he says "it's slowing down" and then he ramps up the speed. Then if you watch he makes a pass across the work but takes his eyes off what he is doing to look at the motor (probably to check the speed since he jacked it up way too much). It is when he takes his eyes off the end of the tool that he gets the bad catch and the piece makes him pay the price for his lack of attention.

Jerry: Thanks for pointing out the kid behind the bandsaw. Too funny! Probably the smartest kid in the room.

I would have thought that in a classroom environment they would have a guard installed on the lathe. That would have saved the instructor's face, but not his bruised ego.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks pretty casual for a teacher. My shop teacher wore a button up shirt, slacks, and a tie which he removed or tucked in when in the shop.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Looks pretty casual for a teacher. My shop teacher wore a button up shirt, slacks, and a tie which he removed or tucked in when in the shop.
> 
> - Woodknack


Yeh, way back when some of us were kids in school, the shop teachers often did double duty as coaches for the various sports teams. They garnered some of their respect in the classroom from having some control over the fates of the aspiring athletes. Probably vice-versa!

Having said that, I think taking a flying chunk of wood to the face off the lathe would go a long way to having the students label you a doofus. So many things wrong in the video!


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

But nobody has noticed what angle grind on his gouge!


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I thought he was using a scraper like the easy wood. He is holding it up like a gouge so just a little above center and a slight catch allows the wood to walk up the tip being leveraged out. 
Yeah the students may label him a doofus but at least not a pansie for not expanding his abilities.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

When I taught woodworking the state osha inspector required a guard one one of the four lathes to protect me not the students. I couldn't convince the principal to equip the other three. I did not have anything fly of the lathes in 40 years. I always check before a student turned it on. We had no chucks it was faceplates and between centers.

he said slow it down but you can see it was going faster good teacher :<))

- GR8HUNTER

Actually, I think he says "it s slowing down" and then he ramps up the speed. Then if you watch he makes a pass across the work but takes his eyes off what he is doing to look at the motor (probably to check the speed since he jacked it up way too much). It is when he takes his eyes off the end of the tool that he gets the bad catch and the piece makes him pay the price for his lack of attention.

Jerry: Thanks for pointing out the kid behind the bandsaw. Too funny! Probably the smartest kid in the room.

I would have thought that in a classroom environment they would have a guard installed on the lathe. That would have saved the instructor s face, but not his bruised ego.

- Kazooman
[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodworm4303 (Aug 27, 2018)

BEWARE OF THE GRIZZLY BEAR!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I thought he was using a scraper like the easy wood. He is holding it up like a gouge so just a little above center and a slight catch allows the wood to walk up the tip being leveraged out.
> Yeah the students may label him a doofus* but at least not a pansie for not expanding his abilities.*
> 
> - LeeMills


Lee, pansie dosen't apply here as it doesn't look like a crappy piece of wood…........Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I hate super slow turning, but hate things flying off my lathe, or the lathe walking around the room worse.

I also hate swapping speeds on the little lathe, because it's a matter of swapping pulleys, but sooooo worth it. A few minutes extra makes all the difference between a good and bad day.

I have some very large pieces of 1/4" Plexi or acrylic and "I'm thinking of experimenting with a three foot wide, ceiling hung piece. My theory is, a hit like this spread over a piece of thick plastic that wide and about twenty inches tall would be a lot less of a problem than all the force of the item focused on a few square inches.

and plastic polishes easy.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like he had a scraper or large parting tool instead of a roughing gouge. The lathe was set at the wrong mechanical speed resulting in inadequate torque. As a teacher he should have had a face shield and a pull down guard. The tail stock might have been initially tight enough but running something out of balance, especially too fast, will open up the wood where engaged in the tail stock and should have been tightened (and locked) after an initial run to lessen the chance of either center loosing it's grip.


----------

